# Single billing and eircom credit



## ClubMan (4 Mar 2005)

My switchover to single billing on the _UTV Talk_ package has finally happened and my latest _eircom_ bill shows that I am in credit. Seeing that I am unlikely to benefit from this credit due to _UTV_ charging me from now on for most, if not all, of my calls and also line rental, am I supposed to contact _eircom_ for a refund or something?


----------



## zag (4 Mar 2005)

Yep.

We had this situation a few times before (we resell some eircom services in work) and you just get on to their accounts and ask for the cheque to be issued.

If you don't then they just sit on the money.

Same goes (went) for NTL - when I cancelled my service their was a refund due.  When it hadn't arrived after a while I got on to them and they sent the cheque out.  I'm not sure what they were waiting for.

z


----------



## ClubMan (4 Mar 2005)

Thanks for the feedback _Zag_. Will get onto them.


----------



## Monsieur Bond (4 Mar 2005)

I had the same issue and was told that a cheque would be issued in January - I and am still waiting for it.

I sent them 2 complaint emails from their site - their customer charter says they respond and attempt to resolve these within 5 days - no answer.

Great customer service.

I am going to ring them today and _demand _my cheque.


----------



## Tonka (4 Mar 2005)

email the boss

phil.nolan@eircom.ie 

its very efficient compared to their dreadful customer service


----------



## Hansov (4 Mar 2005)

Yeah I just got this credit note back from eircom too! I wonder how long it will take to get me money back!


----------



## Monsieur Bond (7 Mar 2005)

*email the boss

phil.nolan@eircom.ie

its very efficient compared to their dreadful customer service*

I might try this.

I rang on Friday and inquired after my cheque, and was told (again) that it would be issued "in due course". I replied that my definition of "in due course" is not "in 3 months or more", as I was told the same thing in December!

I was then escalated to customer complaints who told me that a cheque would be issued shortly.

Will ring again in a week if I don't receive it....

Am not holding my breath...


----------



## Monsieur Bond (10 Mar 2005)

*I was then escalated to customer complaints who told me that a cheque would be issued shortly.

Will ring again in a week if I don't receive it....

Am not holding my breath..*

I rang again today and was told there has been a huge backlog with issues of refund cheques (presumably for people who have left eircom due being unhappy with the customer service or the prices).

Apparently, they are currently clearing the backlog and a cheque will be on its way to me (and no doubt others in the same boat) "real soon now".


----------



## Monsieur Bond (16 Mar 2005)

*I was then escalated to customer complaints who told me that a cheque would be issued shortly.*

My refund cheque arrived in post yesterday.

I am now completely free from the shackles of _eircom_, and hopefully, never have to put up with their 1901 condescending speech recognition system ever again...


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2005)

I called 1901 yesterday. That computerised phone answering system is something else all right. I called out my telephone number and eircom numbers a few times before the system gave up and transferred me to a human operator. _"I'm sorry but I STILL can't seem to find an account matching your details..."_. I half expected it to add _"you moron"_. I suspect that the problem was that while the _eircom_ account number was correct the fact that I had already transferred to _UTV Talk_ meant that their system no longer recognised it. Anyway, the human operator told me that they would send the credit out by cheque within the next couple of weeks. I asked if they did this automatically or only on request and she said only on request otherwise they hang onto it in case the customer has another account with _eircom_ or they eventually return to them. Seems a bit odd to me. I'll fire an email off to _ComReg_ for the craic and see what they say about this.


----------



## Monsieur Bond (16 Mar 2005)

*I called out my telephone number and eircom numbers a few times before the system gave up and transferred me to a human operator. "I'm sorry but I STILL can't seem to find an account matching your details...". I half expected it to add "you moron". I suspect that the problem was that while the eircom account number was correct the fact that I had already transferred to UTV Talk meant that their system no longer recognised it. *

The same thing happened to me - I had the pleasure of ringing several times on this issue, but once you leave eircom, they don't seem to recognise your account anymore!

I was driven half mad trying *, #, 0 etc. trying to break out of the above loop.

The best idea is to go for "Sales Inquiry" and then ask them to transfer you. It asks you if you are an eircom customer; I usually snarl "NO" and then the response comes back "You've come to the right place! Just a moment."

I usually then ask the sales agent to transfer me to the correct department, and get a direct dial number out of them for next time.

But hopefully, there will no longer be a next time...


----------



## ClubMan (17 Mar 2005)

Actually, it didn't take that long for me to be transferred but even a short period of time listening to that annoying automated sustem nearly drove me mental.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (17 Mar 2005)

As a matter of interest, how long did the switch take after signing up with UTV?

Rgds,

Obi


----------



## ClubMan (17 Mar 2005)

In my case ... I signed up with _UTV_ in mid _October_ 2004 and the single billing only came into effect in _February_ 2005. I presume that the delay was down to _eircom_.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Mar 2005)

*I'll fire an email off to ComReg for the craic and see what they say about this.*

This is what I got back from _ComReg_ in response to my complaint that _eircom_ by default hang on to customer credit and only refund it on request.


> Thank you for the email.
> 
> Please be advised that upon request eircom should send you a cheque for the amount due.  If you have difficulty receiving the amount owed I would advise you to log a complaint with them on 1800 200 481.  If after logging the complaint, the issue still remains unresolved, then please contact us again and we will investigate the matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## podgeandrodge (22 Mar 2005)

*esatbt*

On a similar subject, does anyone know what would happen in relation to Esatbt Advantage plus where you pay Eur25 a month in advance (bi-monthly Eur50) for "free calls" all day - would they have to pro rata refund you for this if you left them or is it tough luck?
Thinking of moving my parents from them to UTV.


----------



## Kildrought (22 Mar 2005)

*Eircom IVR*

Last time I used the Eircom voice recognition system, I got pure frustrated with the blasted thing, muttered "Oh for f**ks sake" (most unlike me) and got back the response "You appear to have completed your call, thank you.  Goodbye!".

Cue Kildrought jumping round the kitchen in rage!


----------



## hansov (26 Apr 2005)

Hansov said:
			
		

> Yeah I just got this credit note back from eircom too! I wonder how long it will take to get me money back!


. Not bad!!! Got my refund cheque back today which in my calculations is a month and 22 days since I got the credit note. Free now from eircom and enjoying much cheaper bills with utv. Slightly OT - a friend contacted utv to switch about six weeks ago and despite numerous calls and emails has still not being switched. Reason given: Volume of customers changing!


----------



## ClubMan (11 May 2005)

Still no sign of my _eircom _account credit being refunded. Time to get back on to them again.


----------



## stobear (23 May 2005)

I knew there was an Eircom thread here somewhere! Now I need to order a new phone line as I am moving house. Well I contacted that 1901 and on 3 occasions I managed to get the machine to connect me to a human being..........................and on 3 occasions the phone rang out..........so I dug up this thread and sent off an slightly miffed email to Mr. Nolan,......................... pending his response.................


----------



## ClubMan (23 May 2005)

I contacted _eircom _(through their web based customer support form) again about my credit refund and they told me (by email) that it takes 6-8 weeks to sort this out. I emailed back pointing out that my switch to _UTV _took place in February so this refund is long overdue. I have not heard back from them again yet. _ComReg _told me to use _eircom's_ complaint/customer support process first and to get back to them if I got no joy. So I may be contacting _ComReg _soon...


----------



## hansov (23 May 2005)

Clubman: Try calling eircom again and ask for "Credit Control" (which is based in Galway I think - weave the weather in Galway into the conversation!) A young lady there was helpful to my retrieving my money - eventually (after I smoozed her with weather stuff and chit-chat!)  h


----------



## ClubMan (25 May 2005)

I contacted _eircom _by email again and my query was passed on to another department (not clear which department) and they got back to tell me that my refund has been cleared for processing and should be posted to me next week.


----------



## ClubMan (30 May 2005)

My cheque for the princely sum of €12.31 arrived from _eircom _today. But joking aside I would urge all consumers who have switched to another company for their telephone services to make sure that they claim any credit outstanding on their account back!


----------



## stobear (31 May 2005)

Another update for anyone following this thread, as I mentioned above I needed a phone line, so after going straight to the top last week and an initial response that 'line work had to be carried out, so it would be 6-8 weeks before being connected' I received a call from a nice chap called Des yesterday who advised me of my new phone number and told me everything was working fine!


----------



## tonka (31 May 2005)

Phil is far better than that awful voice system


----------

